# Moo Brew



## shanew (29/3/07)

Just returned from a couple of days in Hobart on business. Was lucky enought to find Moo Brew dark ale on tap at the pub across the street from my hotel. A tasty drop! :chug: 

I'm relatively new to this game and would love to brew something close to the Moo Brew dark ale. Anyone tasted it or tried to brew it themselves and have any advice on a recipe?


----------



## devo (29/3/07)

I got to drink a few bottles of the Moo Brew APA when I took Mrs Devo out for a fancy dinner a few weeks back and was very impressed with it. 

Bloody good drop.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/07)

Gotta agree. I got a couple of bottles of the APA from Swords at the Vic market a while ago. Very impressive example of the style with some good Cascade notes.
Worthy competitor for LCPA.  

Warren -


----------



## devo (29/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gotta agree. I got a couple of bottles of the APA from Swords at the Vic market a while ago. Very impressive example of the style with some good Cascade notes.
> Worthy competitor for LCPA.
> 
> Warren -




yes, totally agree.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/07)

And you can't even taste the milk. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Trev (29/3/07)

I was luckey enough to have a relative working there for a while and when she dropped into Sydney bought me a tasting pack.

The APA was great, and yes Warren it was indeed a worthy competitor to LCPA with at least as much flavour and perhaps a slightly lighter hop bite. Might be something to do with water profile?

The Hefe though was a disapointment - oxidised (all 3 bottles), not badly, but enough to make it pale in comparison to anyof the better commercial examples (and certainly not a patch on something Les the WeizGuy would make).

Trev


----------



## Aaron (29/3/07)

I have tried the Pale, Wheat and Pils. Varying degrees of success in my opinion. The pale in my opinion is a sensational beer with some great hop flavours and just the right balance with body, carbonation and malt. The wheat I had was ok. Nothing sensational but ok. I'm not the worlds biggest wheat beer fan though. The pils I had tasted estery like it had been fermented too warm.

The pale is a great beer.


----------



## Darren (29/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> And you can't even taste the milk. B)
> 
> Warren -




Hey Warren,

Apparently malted barley fed cows  

cheers

Darren


----------



## T.D. (29/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gotta agree. I got a couple of bottles of the APA from Swords at the Vic market a while ago. Very impressive example of the style with some good Cascade notes.
> Worthy competitor for LCPA.
> 
> Warren -



Couldn't agree more Warren. The APA is the only one I have had the pleasure of tasting, and I absolutely loved the stuff! In my opinion, its better than LCPA - better balanced. I saw Merc on tv using the Brown Ale in a food recipe. Just from the description I can tell I'd be a big fan of this beer too!

Great to see some of these top class micros popping up and, most importantly, enjoying the success they deserve. :super:


----------



## tangent (29/3/07)

the PA and the Hefe at the Wheatie were excellent :chug:


----------



## haro (29/3/07)

I might have to go on a hunt for this brew... anyone know where i can get it in Brisbane?


----------



## lucas (6/4/07)

anyone know about the yeast they use in the wheat? there's a nice thick layer on the bottom of this bottle that I'm planning on culturing from. do they use the same strain for bottling as for fermenting? any guess as to which strain it is?


----------



## neonmeate (6/4/07)

lucas said:


> anyone know about the yeast they use in the wheat? there's a nice thick layer on the bottom of this bottle that I'm planning on culturing from. do they use the same strain for bottling as for fermenting? any guess as to which strain it is?




i hadda chat to the brewer when i was there in jan and i think it's 3068 in the wheat.

other details:

pils is all spalt hops i think - i agree with aaron i think it's either fermented warm or not lagered long enough. the yeast is 2206.

apa has centennial for bittering and tasmanian grown cascade for aroma, as does the moo brew dark. the dark is basically the same recipe as the APA except slightly lower IBU, with a bit of chocolate malt and crystal - imported colour malts but cryer base grain. 1056 yeast. the ales are cold conditioned.

i had some of the dark out of the lagering tank and it was delicious! good to see tassie hops are improving.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (6/4/07)

They have a stockists list on their website:
http://www.moobrew.com.au/

I tried the Pale Ale a few nights ago. Nice!!! Looking forward to trying the Wheat and Pilsner.

BB


----------



## tangent (6/4/07)

that list isn't totally accurate.
the Wheatie sells them and they don't list any SA stockists.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (6/4/07)

tangent said:


> that list isn't totally accurate.
> the Wheatie sells them and they don't list any SA stockists.



Contact them and ask, they may have a few shops near you that have just started stocking that may not be on the list yet. The site is done in flash, and it might take them a while to update the stockists.


----------

